# Wisdom: What I have learned by Andy Rooney



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

What I have learned.... 
From the wisdom of Andy Rooney: 


I have learned that the best classroom in the world is at the feet of an elderly person. 

I have learned that when you're in love, it shows. 

I have learned that simple walks with my father around the block on summer nights when I was a child did wonders for me as an adult. 

I have learned that life is like a roll of toilet paper. The closer it gets to the end, the faster it goes. 

I have learned that we should be glad God doesn't give us everything we ask for. 

I have learned that money doesn't buy class. 

I have learned that it's those small daily happenings that make life so spectacular. 

I have learned that under everyone's hard shell is someone who wants to be loved. 

I have learned that there's nothing sweeter than sleeping with your babies and feeling their breath on your cheeks. 

I have learned that no one is perfect until you fall in love with them. 

I have learned that life is tough, but I'm tougher. 

I have learned that opportunities are never lost; someone will take the ones you miss. 

I have learned that when you harbor bitterness, happiness will dock elsewhere. 

I have learned that the less time I have to work with, the more things I get d


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

This nitwit was advocating that everybody should take an implanted micro-chip and/or tatoo or Al Queda would win. Nothing like advocating or promoting the mark of the beast.


----------

